# Remis Blind Repair ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

My rear bedroom Remis blind needs either replacing or a repair as two of the cord guides have failed. Is it possible to have it repaired or is it a case of a new blind only available from Hymer at £80 plus ! Any ideas please ? :brave:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

CaptainBligh said:


> My rear bedroom Remis blind needs either replacing or a repair as two of the cord guides have failed. Is it possible to have it repaired or is it a case of a new blind only available from Hymer at £80 plus ! Any ideas please ? :brave:


Hi again,

Sorry, I can't help, but am keeping an eye on any replies, as we too need to replace a kitchen blind that has been badly stained by a "not so careful previous owner", and no end of cleaning products will not remove the fatty stains. 

Jock.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Take a look at these links if no good try a pm to them.

Good luck

Steve

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Caravanstuff4u_Other_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZ1QQfsubZ1QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Jock this may help you

http://dirtyblinds.co.uk/?gclid=CP_Fj6nnlpQCFQFvHgodcR6NtA


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for the link.

I'll have a look.

Cheers, 

Jock.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

CaptainBligh - what sort of Remis blind is it? Ceiling or window?

I dismantled my ceiling vent and managed to dislodge the concertina blackout blind and the clever cords that ensure it remains parallel.

In my TV/Radio repair days I hated having to repair the tuning drive cord systems - this was only marginally easier but I managed it in the end.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

If anyone requires assistance in sourcing replacements, please PM me, and I will see if I can offer some assistance.

Regards
Chris
Premier Motorhomes Chichester


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

pippin said:


> CaptainBligh - what sort of Remis blind is it? Ceiling or window?
> 
> I dismantled my ceiling vent and managed to dislodge the concertina blackout blind and the clever cords that ensure it remains parallel.
> 
> In my TV/Radio repair days I hated having to repair the tuning drive cord systems - this was only marginally easier but I managed it in the end.


It's a window blind.


----------

